# "Deep Fakes" Are Coming



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have heard a bit about "deep fakes" from listening to Glen Beck the past couple of weeks. Essentially it is the ability of bad actors to manufacture videos of anyone doing anything, that is unbelievably realistic. This will surely be used as a tool by globalists, lefties and other tyrants with the support of the lying media to destroy opposition. Think about how readily the media continues to push an obviously false narrative about the Covington boys and what they would do with unbelievable realistic videos of people saying and doing anything?
How damaging will this be? I predict that the left plans to use it in 2020 to try to prevent Trump from being re-elected.
Thoughts?



> Recent events amply demonstrate that false claims-even preposterous ones-can be peddled with unprecedented success today thanks to a combination of social media ubiquity and virality, cognitive biases, filter bubbles, and group polarization. The resulting harms are significant for individuals, businesses, and democracy. Belated recognition of the problem has spurred a variety of efforts to address this most recent illustration of truth decay, and at first blush there seems to be reason for optimism. Alas, the problem may soon take a significant turn for the worse thanks to deep fakes.
> 
> Get used to hearing that phrase. It refers to digital manipulation of sound, images, or video to impersonate someone or make it appear that a person did something-and to do so in a manner that is increasingly realistic, to the point that the unaided observer cannot detect the fake. Think of it as a destructive variation of the Turing test: imitation designed to mislead and deceive rather than to emulate and iterate.


https://www.lawfareblog.com/deep-fakes-looming-crisis-national-security-democracy-and-privacy


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I noticed Adam Schiff warning about it on Twatter. He is obviously afraid of real video evidence and plans on saying the video or videos are “deep fakes”. 

What if, we are watching a tv show in the evening and breaking news interrupts with an emergency message from the White House. There on the screen our President is issuing “vital” information about impending doom, or whatever else you can imagine. Only it’s not really him, it’s a “deep fake”. 

How will we know what’s real and not real from this point forward?

These are freaky weird times we live in! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That will be misused. Take it to the bank.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A victim of a deep fake is going to find it nearly impossible to contradict without a perfect alibi and I’m pretty sure that will be covered.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Listen to old Glenn most every morning myself. He does pretty good till he starts waxing emotional and starts blubbering. That drives me crazy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya wanna be scared? Go ahead and watch this video.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes this has been available technology (for those willing to pay the price) for several years. Now it is available for free. Of course it is going to be continued to be used in campaigns (on both sides of the aisle).

So how can you trust the images you see on your T.V. screen? In short. you cannot. That is why I have not paid for T.V for almost 30 years.

Maybe this means you cannot continue to sit on your ass and trust the propaganda that is pumped into you. Maybe spend some time doing research on your favorite candidates or just don't vote.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

While I was in radio one of my jobs was Imaging/Production Director so I did a lot of editing of audio. I got so good that I could take various clips of you saying things and rearrange it to make you say just about anything.

This technology not only blows away what I could do, it also makes it easy to do it. Scary times for sure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> While I was in radio one of my jobs was Imaging/Production Director so I did a lot of editing of audio. I got so good that I could take various clips of you saying things and rearrange it to make you say just about anything.
> 
> This technology not only blows away what I could do, it also makes it easy to do it. Scary times for sure.


Figures &#8230;. I have long suspected you of being the most handsome, intelligent, strongest and most attractive mod here at PF. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, I don't see any potential for misuse here at all.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can definitely see a well crafted deep fake by lefties like a couple of days before the 2020 election in which it shows Trump voicing plans to betray European countries for Russia or some bragging about sexually assaulting a woman'/women.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This was the theme of Schwarzenegger's "Running Man." The government wanted to silence him, and they manipulated the footage of him on camera, the entire country hated him.

I'm surprised it took this long for the libtards to watch the movie...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> This was the theme of Schwarzenegger's "Running Man." The government wanted to silence him, and they manipulated the footage of him on camera, the entire country hated him.
> 
> I'm surprised it took this long for the libtards to watch the movie...


Yep a good example. The "Butcher of Bakersfield"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is an old Communist and Nazi technique, just make it up and fabricate it. With computers and the web, it will be easy to make a lie that everyone believes.
We are in dangerous times, and it makes me nervous.

"Show me the man and I will show you the crime."
Beria

Beria targeted "the man" first, then proceeded to find or fabricate a crime. Beria's modus operandi was to presume the man guilty, and fill in the blanks later.

For more on that:
https://www.oxfordeagle.com/2018/05/09/show-me-the-man-and-ill-show-you-the-crime/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Figures &#8230;. I have long suspected you of manipulating what I say here on PF. :vs_shocked:


Oh that's easy. Re-read post #9
By the way, @A Watchman, @Denton has been in love with you since he(?) read your intro post. You two should meet!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh that's easy. Re-read post #9
> By the way, @A Watchman, I have been in love with you since I read your intro post. Let's meet!


I suspected as much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CNN will have a blast with this. Of course they have been editing video and audio to give misrepresentations for years already Leaving parts out , stop and restarting at key points ect. This just takes it to a new level a lot easier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh that's easy. Re-read post #9
> By the way, @A Watchman, I have been in love with you since I read your intro post. Let's meet!


SEE! I KNEW IT ALL ALONG!

This is a DAMN DATING SITE!!!!!!!:vs_smirk:
@Inor owes me 5 bucks!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> oh that's easy. Re-read post #9
> by the way, @a watchman, @denton has been in love with you since he(?) read your intro post. You two should meet!


fake new! Conspiracy! Call alex jones!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> It is an old Communist and Nazi technique, just make it up and fabricate it. With computers and the web, it will be easy to make a lie that everyone believes.
> We are in dangerous times, and it makes me nervous.
> 
> "Show me the man and I will show you the crime."
> ...


"Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted - and you create a nation of law-breakers - and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be much easier to deal with."

― Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> "Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted - and you create a nation of law-breakers - and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be much easier to deal with."
> 
> ― Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged


^^^ Post of the Day right there boys and girls. ^^^


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Figures &#8230;. I have long suspected you of being the most handsome, intelligent, strongest and most attractive mod here at PF. :vs_shocked:


As Slippy would say &#8230;. ain't that the shits!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SEE! I KNEW IT ALL ALONG!
> 
> This is a DAMN DATING SITE!!!!!!!:vs_smirk:
> @Inor owes me 5 bucks!


If I were a **** I wouldn't date any of you cretins.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SEE! I KNEW IT ALL ALONG!
> 
> This is a DAMN DATING SITE!!!!!!!:vs_smirk:
> @Inor owes me 5 bucks!


And it's a **** dating sight at that! And to think, I came here for the booze and women. Damn! :vs_mad:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trisexuals triple their chances for a date on Saturday night.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> "Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... *We're after power and we mean it.*.. *There's no way to rule innocent men.* The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. *One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. *Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted - and you create a nation of law-breakers - and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be much easier to deal with."
> 
> ― Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged


Very good, and so true, and that quote is reminiscent of The Screwtape Letters. But totalitarians have always thought like devils, and that is what they become.
At the present America is combating some devils, like Miss Alexandria Cortez. 
She is a wolf in sheep's clothing, and she is after power, pure and simple. There is something inside of her, that is a ravening wolf--- and the pretty face, does not fool me.







https://medium.com/people-for-the-revolution/candidate-profile-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-8ac5f1a1892a


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> If I were a **** I wouldn't date any of you cretins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Prepared One said:


> And it's a **** dating sight at that! And to think, I came here for the booze and women. Damn! :vs_mad:





bigwheel said:


> Trisexuals triple their chances for a date on Saturday night.


Ha, ha, ha! Funny! I will bet that there are liberal trolls bursting into flames right now, when they read that. That is real humor, and whoever hates it can burn in Hell, I like it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Trisexuals triple their chances for a date on Saturday night.


I've heard, they try anything???


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I still suspect that lefties will use deep fakes to try to smear Trump as the election gets closer.



> Report: 'Smishing,' Deepfakes to Continue to Rise in 2020


https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2019/12/report-smishing-deepfakes-continue-rise-2020/161622/


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. What If . . . *

In yesterday's report Barr Disputes Major Horowitz Finding Based On Durham, CIA Evidence, it is suggested that the FISA report that was expected in May was held up because Horowitz may not have been aware of the exculpatory evidence deliberately left out of the FISA report and thus Horowitz may have reached the wrong conclusion of no foul play by the government agents.

This implies that the FISA report was held up waiting for Durham's criminal investigation report to be completed and fill in the missing piece of the exculpatory evidence, right?

Being a criminal investigation, it comes with indictments, right? And being criminal indictments, it does not have to be approved by those charged with indictments, right?

So what if early this morning or tomorrow morning Durham's criminal investigation report is released ahead of the FISA report! That would force the news cameras onto that story and away from the sham impeachment hearing that nobody will watch anyway. And that will put extreme pressure on the thirty-three Democrats Congressmen that are the swing votes, as now they cannot support the sham if its leaders are under indictments for Treason, right?

What if it happens today or tomorrow before anyone famous dies before December 9th? What if it all plays out like this? Wouldn't it be nice?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump the thread as "I feel" a deep fake or two directed to assault Trump on the way soon....


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

As deceptive as the current MSM is it won't take much of a leap to present "deep fake" videos and audios as "truth." Modern "journalism" is synonymous with outright lying!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats the reason I dont believe anything I read..hear about or see.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Thats the reason I dont believe anything I read..hear about or see.


I currently get most of my news from independent sources but I will watch Tucker Carlson on Fox and I'll watch One America News. On occasion, I watch Newsmax but they like to feature "No Spin" Bill O'Reilly who's a pompous ass, know-it-all. He oozes arrogance. There are a number of YouTubers who present the truth as well. I like the Daily Caller and several others. I also like the Unz Review and American Renaissance.


----------

